# Point Mouillee Rules



## goosecaller (Nov 3, 2005)

Can anyone tell me a brief summary of the rules to hunt the state game area Point Mouillee. Like, what days are the drawing hunts, can you hunt anytime on the nondrawing days, how do I sign up, what do I nee din the field out their (waders?). Any infor would be great. I was thinking about checking it out some time this year, but I don't want to go out there knowing nothing and screw up a hunt for anyone else that is already out there. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

The rules and maps for the management areas are the michigan.gov website. Go to the dnr. then hunting. look towards the bottom and the pick for state game areas andwildlife areas. Try this link. S
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363-31657--,00.html


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Just my .02 here...

Drawings are Wednesday and Sundays. AM and PM. 5:00am and 11:00am if I remember correctly. All members of the party must be present at the drawing. The Managed unit surrounds a large Federal Refuge. Signs clearly mark the perimeter. 

The draw hunts can be good, and most of the areas are accessible by foot, although it will be a long walk. The guys at the draw have maps and will give you suggestions on how to get into your area and where to consider setting up. A shallow drafting boat is a good choice for the areas to the East and South. Depth in the Managed Areas typically is about 2', some shallower, some deeper. Bottom is generally solid, but we did find a really sticky spot in unit 9 last year. The channel that surrounds the area is deep. Do not try to cross it on foot. There is a rollover on the west dike for boats to enter the Managed Unit. Any West wind at all makes this rollover impossible to access. 

The Public hunting areas can also be productive, but they are hunted very hard. Most hunt in the Vermet or Lead units. The Walpatich Unit always looks good to me, but is generally devoid of any birds after the first weekend. Last year the Lead was choked with fragamites. Vermet was decent, and the water level was about 3-4' in most places. You can obtain a permit to walk down the dike from Sigler road to access these zones. Otherwise, you'll need a boat to cross the bay. It is about a mile from the launch to the roll-overs. The bay is shallow, but there are buoys marking the Huron river channel until mid-late-October. You need to watch the wind. If it kicks up out of the west during your hunt, you may be left high and dry with little water in the bay for your return. 

Attend the Waterfowl Festival on the grounds there in September and talk to the DNR guys. They'll have more time to talk with you at that time. You can also obtain the walk-in permit for the dikes providing you have your stamps and license with you. Best to do this early, as your other option is having to stop by there during their open office hours, which is only two days a week and they close at 4:00. Once you have your permit, get a map, and then go for a walk in the daylight prior to the season. You can walk the entire place in a couple hours time. If you are planning on taking your boat, launch it and follow the markers all the way out to the rollover and log it in your GPS. It is in no way a straight shot across the bay....not even close to being straight. 

Be prepared should you decide to hunt there. Public hunting is just that....and not everyone is considerate. Most have been for the last 10 years that I have hunted there, but you will always have your fine examples of ineptitude. 

Hope that helps. 


BFG


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

good comments. my other suggestions would be to get a mountain bike and spend a day riding the dikes prior to season. Mouillee is not small and you'll soon appreciate how far some of your hunting might be with a little prescouting! (those maps can be deceiving). 

I'd also suggest a visit to the HQ - as you'll need a permit to hunt the area even if you're not in the draw (correct me if I'm wrong here if it's changed guys). It's not intended to be a hurdle for the waterfowler, but rather a way to document that only hunters should be in the area during the official season.


----------



## goosecaller (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks for all the info. I know that a lot of people have been out there for years and don't need soem new guy walking around not knowing where to go. I was planning on taking a trip out in the next few weeks to see what it is all about.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Branta,

If you hunt the Managed Areas (draw hunts) you must have the permit, which is obtained at the draw. If you want to walk in from the Sigler road parking lot, you must also have the permit, as you pass the Bloody Run Refuge on the way back to the Vermet and Lead dikes. 

I am not aware of any requirement of a permit being needed to hunt Vermet or the Lead units (or other public areas there) if you access them by watercraft via the rollovers. 

I always have my permit anyway, as we do both. Just like everywhere else that is public hunting, I have had my best success there during the middle of the week. Leave the spinny at home....and take 8-10 mag black duck dekes and nothing more. 


BFG


----------



## dpossum (Jul 19, 2006)

As far as I am aware, if you walk into Vermet or the Lead Unit once the waterfowl season begins, you will need an access permit obtained at the area headquarters. To obtain the permit, you will need a current hunting license and a Federal Waterfowl stamp. I believe this is intended to allow access to the area for waterfowl hunters and limit access to those who want to wander aimlessly or who intend to disrupt a hunter. If you go into Vermet or the Lead Units via boat, I do not believe you need an access permit. 

The Waterfowl festival at Mouillee is September 9th and 10th. There are maps at the DNR area headquarters. 

I have hunted this marsh for over 20 years (I hunted Harsen's for the 20 years before the switch). The canals tend to be too deep to wade and there are areas where the bottom is extremely soft. Use caution when wading unfamiliar areas. If you use your boat, have running lights and the proper safety equipment. I have been watched from the dike several mornings and checked on my arrival at the rollers. Follow the laws and the rules of good sportsmanship and you should have an enjoyable hunt (and I should too).


----------



## goosecaller (Nov 3, 2005)

I am assuming that you can not hunt the areas that are drawn for on the off days? Also, would it be too difficult for me to get my canoe into the public areas?


----------



## gotduksikness (Nov 22, 2005)

o.k. time for my two cents. That is correct you cannot hunt the managed units during the time when there is no drawing. But you can hunt the managed unit and the refuge during early goose season which is awsome. There are some geese to be had but I gonna tell you now that there are the Pte Mouillee veterans that WILL be in the good spots for the early goose season. Do your scouting and you will be fine.


----------



## maximus (Mar 1, 2004)

I have hunted the unmanged areas for the last couple years and have never gotten a permit to enter and have never been told to get one. I have been checked by the DNR several times and they have never said anything. Am I missing something or do you just not need a permit for these areas? You have me questioning myself now.

By the way if you plan on hunting anywhere down there make sure you are all legal and allow time for a check by the DNR. I was checked 75% of the time I went last year. I dont mind them doing there job, keeps those that are violating away, but sometimes you just want to get home after a long hunt.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

The only reason to have the permit is if you are in the draw (they will give you one when drawn at the headquarters) or are walking in from the Sigler Road parking area. The reason for the permit is that you cross the boundary (briefly) of the Bloody Run unit, which is a Federal Refuge. 

You can hunt the public areas to the West without a permit. If you access the Vermet and Lead units by boat, you do not need the permit. 


Clear as mud, eh??


BFG


----------



## goosecaller (Nov 3, 2005)

So during the early goose season you can hunt basically anywhere you want and do not need a permit?


----------

